
Euclid, the game - 317070
http://www.euclidthegame.com/Level19/
======
brudgers
The landing page for new users is the tutorial:
[http://euclidthegame.com/Tutorial/](http://euclidthegame.com/Tutorial/)

Otherwise the site redirects to the next uncompleted level {in the case of the
parent, level 19}.

The Github repository:
[https://github.com/kasperpeulen/euclidthegame](https://github.com/kasperpeulen/euclidthegame)

